# Hey from the Great White north!!



## DRAGUN (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey guys, new to the forums and to lifting weights. Are there alot of Canadians on this site?? Anways, I was just wondering how often you guys work on your core?? Like how many days a week??I set my workout plan, but just can't figure how often to hit the core.All help will be greatly appriciated.Thanks, Nik.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard!! Many Canucks in da house!

Hit core?? U DL and squat??? theres some core work for ya!


----------



## kenwood (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## the nut (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2006)

DRAGUN welcome to IM!


----------



## Vieope (Aug 4, 2006)

_Welcome to IM _


----------



## MrsFiteGrl2U (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome! (Beware the crazy Canucks!)


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome.


----------

